# Is cube4you a trusted site



## Giantmonkey (Jun 24, 2008)

Is cube4you a trusted site because I'm going to order from their.
Also do you have to enter your mobile phone number in that box or can you just enter your home number in both of the boxes


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 24, 2008)

I never had problems with cube4you, ordered for about 1000$ until now, so I would call it a "trusted site".
Of course he won't check if your mobile phone number is a real mobile phone number, so if you want to enter your home number, do so. But you don't have to enter all the information, necessary information is marked with a "*".


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 24, 2008)

Definitely. I place an order of about $130 a few weeks ago and it arrived in 6 days.


----------



## Uberdad (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had no problems with cube4you. The only thing I don't like is the stickers they supply extra with cubes. They feel a bit papery to me, but that is only a minor complaint.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually like their EXTRA stickers very much. The stickers that are ON the cubes when you get them though are useless (i'm referring to Type D). This is my BRAND NEW Type D after only a couple of hours:


----------



## Uberdad (Jun 24, 2008)

My type D stickers went like that too. Hooray for cubesmith


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah, they come stickered to Mr. Rubik, it isn't his fault. But the extra stickers are okay, but everyone knows that Cubesmith' are the best


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 24, 2008)

2 of my cubes didn't come with all 6 screws and he refused to ship screws for one of them.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 24, 2008)

DONT GET AIR SHIPPING

Ive ordered twice from cube4you, and Ive learned that it will take at least 2 weeks for your cubes to arrive if you ship with AIR.

The "fast" shipping called EMS is much better even though its just a bit more expensive, its worth it.


----------



## kuyanikko (May 2, 2010)

apologies in advance for being new to cube buying.

links for the site don't work for me or i don't know how to navigate the site. whenever i click a link to a specific item, i get a page of feature products. any suggestions on how i can operate on this site? i wanted to order mini dianshengs from cube4you but settled with focalprice because i couldn't find them on cube4you. and while i'm at it, is focalprice a recommended site? i got the link to the mini diansheng from this forum but the site didn't label it with that name.


----------



## Dionz (May 2, 2010)

they owe me 6 mini dianshengs


----------



## ChrisBird (May 2, 2010)

I've ordered about 10 times from them, most orders over $100 and I have had absolutely no problems with them.

The complaint about it the stickers, as they said, is minor, considering you can easily get cheap Cubesmith stickers.

Once they shipped me a QJ 5x5 instead of a Meffert's one and they immediatly corrected it and let me keep the QJ. So no bad service there.

If you plan on ordering from them check, double check, and then triple check your information (phone number, address, credit card number etc) just to make sure that they don't mess up anything.

I've talked to about 10-15 people (who messaged me on Youtube) and they didn't get their order because they didn't fill out their information properly. Which isn't the sites fault, it's yours.

So just keep that in mind when ordering.
Hope this helps.

~Chris


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 2, 2010)

Is is even possible to contact C4U?


----------



## bwatkins (May 2, 2010)

ya i really like their products, its an easy to use site and of my 3 orders there, no problems have ever occured. 

Yes there stickers aren't good, but if you really get into cubing your gonna want cubesmith anyway so it doesnt matter.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 2, 2010)

I wish I can order from there. Shipping is expensive as hell though.
When my family gets enough money, that's gold.


----------

